# Do you know your Enneagram type?



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

For those of you who are unfamiliar, the Enneagram is another one of those personality theories like MBTI:

https://www.enneagraminstitute.com/type-descriptions/

I am very wary of linking in any Enneagram tests because much like MBTI tests, they are full of flawed, inconsistent stereotypes, subject to bias, and some questions lack enough objectivity for the test-taker. In order to determine your type if you are new to this, you may have to read each description. Even then, this is not likely to be an accurate assessment because every source I've found online defines each type through shallow stereotypes and some bias towards certain types. But if you're a beginner, it should help you get a general idea of yourself and might narrow your type down to a few possibilities.

Note: I'm not including wings, tritype, and instinctual variants here. But if you want to share those too if you know what they are, feel free to.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I am number 4, no question about it:



> Fours are self-aware, sensitive, and reserved. They are emotionally honest, creative, and personal, but can also be moody and self-conscious. Withholding themselves from others due to feeling vulnerable and defective, they can also feel disdainful and exempt from ordinary ways of living. They typically have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.*At their Best: inspired and highly creative, they are able to renew themselves and transform their experiences.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Tend to test out as type 6.

"_The committed, security-oriented type. Sixes are reliable, hard-working, responsible, and trustworthy. Excellent "troubleshooters," they foresee problems and foster cooperation, but can also become defensive, evasive, and anxious-running on stress while complaining about it. They can be cautious and indecisive, but also reactive, defiant and rebellious. They typically have problems with self-doubt and suspicion. At their Best: internally stable and self-reliant, courageously championing themselves and others._"

The description on this website sounds pretty accurate, too.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Been ages since I took any of the tests, but I always scored as a Four with a Five wing. Seems accurate, though I fit the dysfunctional Four description more than the healthy Four. Obviously.

...

Story time!

An Enneagram message board for Type Fours was one of the very first forums I joined and posted on way back in 2000. That was the same site I was trolled/harassed off of by the regulars (using aliases) because I "wasn't Four enough" for them. :serious: They kept insisting I was a neurotic Six or something like that. (Interestingly, dysfunctional Fours have traits in common with Six. Guess they didn't know that, or care.) One of them even _bought me a book_ from Amazon to try to convince me I wasn't a Type Four...even though it was against site rules to type people without their permission, and I'd repeatedly asked them not to.

One day there was an entire page full of all-caps messages titled, "TAKE BACK THE BOARD FROM TEHUTI! GET THAT B**** TEHUTI OUT OF HERE!" etc. I posted a last time stating this was my final message and any later messages with my name weren't posted by me, because at that point, somebody else had started posting offensive things under my name. (Yep, it was super easy to impersonate each other there. Just type in "Tehuti" and that's the name that would display on a post, no matter who was posting it. People wouldn't bother to check if the e-mail address link in the username matched or not.) After my last post, that user posted an apology to _every single user_, individually, on that page. Weirdo.

And since the harassment had upset me, after I was gone (I went back and lurked a bit) my username became a synonym for a hysterical person. *"Now, don't come over all Tehuti on us!"* one regular chided another when she was getting upset about something. She rebuked him for that, to which he replied, "Tehuti was a nice person, but very hysterical." Because, you know, it's "hysterical" to get upset and try to defend yourself when people are constantly trolling and impersonating you. :serious:

Can't make this stuff up. Those people took being a Four _very_ seriously, I guess.

...

Fun story number two. I took tests at least twice for a character of mine and both times he tested _equally_ for two different types. I could not figure that out. Much later on I realized he has DID. Again I'm not making that up. :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think the last time I took it I got 4w5. Years ago though.

I found this description of 4w5 on reddit (taken from some book I think: )



> The traits of Fours and Fives tend to reinforce each other. Both are "withdrawn" types: Fours withdraw to protect their feelings; fives, to protect their security. Thus, this subtype is more reclusive and less ambitious than a four with a three wing. Fours with a five wing will be markedly more observant of the environment, particularly of other people. There is an intellectual depth and intensity here not found in the other subtype, but also a corresponding social insecurity. This subtype can be more insightful and original, but also less likely to do concrete work. Note-worthy examples of the four with a five wing include Virginia Woolf, Edgar Allan Poe, Anne Rice, Ingmar Bergman, D. H. Lawrence, Yukio Mishima, J. D. Salinger, Johnny Depp, Bob Dylan, Joni Mitchell, Saul Steinberg, Soren Kierkegaard, Herman Hesse, William Blake, and "Laura Wingfield".
> 
> Healthy, gifted individuals of this subtype are probably the most profoundly creative of all the types because they combine intuition with insight, emotional sensitivity with intellectual comprehension, frequently with stunning, even prophetic results. Fours with a five wing burn brighter than Fours with a three wing, but at the risk of burning themselves out faster. They are often drawn to the arts and social sciences, where their insights into the human condition can be explored. Because of the five wing, individuals of this subtype care less about the opinions of others, so they tend to follow their muse where it leads them. Their self-expression is highly personal and can be somewhat idiosyncratic. They tend to create more for themselves than for an audience.
> 
> ...


Yeah, sounds about right for the most part. Especially the unhealthy part.

Having said that though, this comment from that same reddit post basically sums up why I'll never put too much stock in this:



> I definitely relate. I'm an Infp 4w5. I've been healthy, but I've also been unhealthy. Suicidal, and I definitely believe I have social anxiety. Always felt that way since I was in elementary. I recall a memory in 1st grade where I actually questioned my authenticity. *Weird, huh? Just always have. I can be extremely self destructive. That's probably due to my mars in Scorpio though. Thank you for this.*


:|

Also I found a description of 5w4 and also relate to quite a bit of that. I'm sure there are some types that are very different and I wouldn't relate to, but yeah.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Yeah, seems to be a lot of 6's and 4's like I had predicted. I wouldn't be surprised to see a couple of 9's on here either especially 9w1's. Tbh though, 6's and 9's are a bit of a mystery to me because I don't trust a lot of the type descriptions I come across. They often make these types come off as one-dimensional, hippie-ish, and anxious when I know there's more to them that I can't yet identify. And because 6's are often viewed as the anxious ones while the 4's are thought of as too moody and emotional, these might be common mistypes on SAS. Alternatively, if you identify with one of these two types at first glance, you might want to consider the possibility of being an unhealthy 3 if thought of to be a 9 or unhealthy 9 if suspected to be a 6.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm either 4w5 or 5w4. I've read and read about it and still not quite sure which one I am. I've found depending on the source material definitions of each type varies greatly, so that's one of the sources of my confusion I guess.

I've also taken tests and I think I get 5w4, however I think I identify with 4w5 more. See? It's confusing. I also consistently test MBTI for INTP and apparently INTP and 4w5 is a rare and unlikely combination. So I'm probably a 5w4.... who knows.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I get 5w6.


----------



## BrokeTech (Jun 1, 2017)

Someone asked me to take it about 10 years ago, and I got 5.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I got equal scores for three different types:

*Type 2: The Helper. The caring, nurturing type -* http://www.9types.com/descr/?type=2


> Twos are empathetic, sincere, and warm-hearted. They are friendly, generous, and self-sacrificing, but can also be sentimental, flattering, and people-pleasing. They are well-meaning and driven to be close to others, but can slip into doing things for others in order to be needed. They typically have problems with possessiveness and with acknowledging their own needs. At their Best: unselfish and altruistic, they have unconditional love for others.
> 
> Basic Fear: Of being unwanted, unworthy of being loved
> Basic Desire: To feel loved
> ...


*Type 4: The Artist. The intuitive, reserved type. -* http://www.9types.com/descr/?type=4


> Fours are self-aware, sensitive, and reserved. They are emotionally honest, creative, and personal, but can also be moody and self-conscious. Withholding themselves from others due to feeling vulnerable and defective, they can also feel disdainful and exempt from ordinary ways of living. They typically have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity. At their Best: inspired and highly creative, they are able to renew themselves and transform their experiences.
> 
> Basic Fear: That they have no identity or personal significance
> Basic Desire: To find themselves and their significance (to create an
> ...


*Type 9: The Peacemaker. The easygoing, accommodating type. -* http://www.9types.com/descr/?type=9


> Nines are accepting, trusting, and stable. They are usually creative, optimistic, and supportive, but can also be too willing to go along with others to keep the peace. They want everything to go smoothly and be without conflict, but they can also tend to be complacent, simplifying problems and minimizing anything upsetting. They typically have problems with inertia and stubbornness. At their Best: indomitable and all-embracing, they are able to bring people together and heal conflicts.
> 
> Basic Fear: Of loss and separation
> Basic Desire: To have inner stability "peace of mind"
> ...


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

9w1 so/sx


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Between 4 and 6. I have some characteristics of all three, but i'm mainly 4.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

5w4 maybe


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

One of those boring days, so I might as well. :lol

I got type 2.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

tehuti88 said:


> Been ages since I took any of the tests, but I always scored as a Four with a Five wing. Seems accurate, though I fit the dysfunctional Four description more than the healthy Four. Obviously.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Lol that doesn't surprise me that a bunch of unhealthy 4's would do that. I would suspect unstable 4's to have that superiority complex because of their rarity and unique identities that they've worked on creating for themselves to stand out. 4's like that are so afraid of blending into the crowd and being too ordinary, probably with 4w3's more than 4w5's because status and recognition is one concern. In theory, unstable 4w3's would feel more threatened by others who share their obscure interests or appear to be more original than the type of image that the unhealthy 4w3 is going for. I'm a part of various personality forums, and there are so many self-proclaimed and suspected 4's that are so quick to call others out that display any traits not stereotypically associated with 4's. The immature ones definitely have this special snowflake mentality going on, it's highly irritating. "You're not a real 4! You're a mistyped 9! I'm the real 4!"

Of course this isn't just exclusive to immature 4's, but I see this kind of behavior going on Type 5 communities so frequently too. It's part of the reason why I stopped interacting with some online communities because everyone is so fixated on spotting the phony like it's a ridiculous Where's Waldo game instead of sharing interests and discussing topics related to personality theory. These are also the same people complaining about how there aren't enough interesting discussions on their forums, yet don't start the good-quality discussions themselves. I strongly suggest you stay away from personality theory reddit communities if you want to avoid dumb drama like that again lol.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Hollo said:


> 9w1 so/sx


How would you describe that combination and do you know or suspect what your tritype is? I still haven't studied Enneagram to the extent of what I've picked up with MBTI, so my knowledge of this is very limited.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

didn't take test but it'd definitely be type 6 (the loyalist) based on the descriptions


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

acidicwithpanic said:


> How would you describe that combination and do you know or suspect what your tritype is? I still haven't studied Enneagram to the extent of what I've picked up with MBTI, so my knowledge of this is very limited.


I think Bliss Stream's description is fairly accurate:


> They want to contribute something new and passionate to society, but feel like too much of a social nonentity to do it. They may view themselves as 4ish due to issues around uniqueness, but these issues only arise because of how aware they are that others possess a sense of self, which only reinforces the 9's sense of nothingness....Since they know they lack a strong self, they lack hope about contributing something original. They resolve the quagmire either by spinning their wheels with fruitless and endless self-examination hoping to discover something deep about themselves or by conforming to various personalities and completely checking out. They are dispassionate in general but can seem more passionate, sad, or lively because they comply to a Oneish social instinct in the back of their head telling them how they should react and what's appropriate. They know underneath how internally unaffected they are. They are taken back by the possibilities of things they could imagine happening without stirring a real reaction in them and find it disturbing to think about how they could merge into anything... They can seem 7-like in their draw to books, people, beliefs, and adventures, but they are drawn to these outlets in hopes of receiving a sense of perspective and self. They have a nose for unconscious structures and may create a new language around patterns, themes, or archetypes in myths, traditions, history, and groups. They are easy to mistype because they can seem to run fully on the 'software" or agendas of different types. They may search for approval and validation like a 3, but reject the approval once they get it as if wondering why they would be worthy of admiration or attention in the first place. It's the 'agenda' 'software' itself they are addicted to, not the result.


From my (minimal) understanding of it, Enneagram isn't quite as static as Myers-Briggs - hence why 'wings' represent your personal growth (or integration on the dial). (Though I do think it matches up pretty well with my MBTI archetype, I try to take it with a grain of salt :b) I'm actually not sure how those work exactly since it's not as straightforward as functions. I have tested into the contemplative tri-types: Linky


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

5w4


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm a 5w6. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks @Silent Memory for the links. 
The type 5 description is very accurate for me

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

6w5. Typical :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I took that 9types.com test and got this result:


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Never heard of Enneagram types before. The first thing that came to mind was Ennead. 

I just took a test online for fun. It literally felt like MBTI with a new coat of paint. Anyway, I got 6w5. Like other personality tests, I don't put much weight into the results but it was fun/interesting.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm the type who sniffs for hogwash before I imbibe.


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

I think most of us are going to be either a 4 or a 6. I'm definitely a 4.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

The test said I was a 9w1. Whoop dee doo?


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

5w4


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Type 5 the last time I checked (last year). I'm going to re-take the test right now though to see if there have been any changes. I've been way more cynical about people this year compared to any other point in my life.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Still a Type 5.

5w6 to be exact, and I got categorized as unhealthy haha. I'm surprised I got over 50% for 'calmness' though. Inside, I'm always a nervous wreck. But to the public eye, I can seem rather aloof and horribly quiet.

----------------------------
Type 1 Orderliness	||||||||||||||||	64%
Type 2	Helpfulness	||||||	30%
Type 3	Image Focus	||||||	30%
Type 4	Individualism	||||||||||||||	54%
Type 5	Intellectualism	||||||||||||||||	66%
Type 6	Security Focus	||||||||||||||||	62%
Type 7	Adventurousness	||||||||||	38%
Type 8	Aggressiveness	||||||||||	32%
Type 9	Calmness	||||||||||||||	56%

*-Your main type is Type 5 
-wtype= 5w6,
-Your variant stacking is sp/sx/so
-Your level of health is below average, i.e. unhealthy*


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Pick one to apply for the month. Personality tests are never consistent for me. I am always on the line so depending on current situations and my mood it can shift that couple questions the other way. I guess I just see things too many ways from too many angles and really all options are a possibility depending on the details so how do you answer what are practically a bunch of hypothetical questions on any test given in one sentence. Even answering things that would be based on my past behaviors I am rapidly progressing from the damage done growing up and so I am not the same person with the same difficulties or the same reactions from year to year. If I haven't repeated the situation lately I don't actually know what I think or would do.


----------



## DustyShinigami (Jun 18, 2017)

I'd probably say number 4


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

I am a 5w6, the description matches me pretty well.


----------

